# Logitech Z-5500 help



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey I'm new to shack.:wave: I have a Logitech Z-5500 speaker system and i absolutely love it. I've done little upgrades like thicker speaker wire and new satellite surround enclosures..but i just feel it could use one more notch up. Any ideas:dontknow: please!!!!!!!


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

I have the Z-680 set for my computer and its pretty good but i replaced the front left and right speakers with some actual higher quality bookshelf speakers. That helped out the sound allot. have not touched the center and am not using the rears. no real need to as its my computer setup and not my real setup.

I am not sure what you can do with your set but i would suggest replacing the front 2 speakers with something that can cover the range a bit better then the single driver they supply. honestly thats about all you can do from where you are in your setup i think.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks. Your right I bought a inwall center channel and the sound really improved. I think am going to replace all the speakers with in wall speakers. Am not looking for a full blown HT because the Z-5500 is MORE than enough for my 15' by 13' room.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Are you placing these inwall speakers, in walls or are you using them as bookshelfs? If you can, find some cheap bookshelfs and use them. Get as many identical ones as you want/need.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea im placing the in the wall. Mono price has a great deal on them..and based on my experience from there center channel i thinks its a good bet...Lol nice setup u got there. how does it sound in that small area


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Well as long as you're putting them in wall you're fine. Seems a bit permanent, but fine.

Having 5 identical bookshelfs equidistant (plus sub) is pretty awesome. Because it imaged well, I started listening to music in surround. That room is now a kids play room and some of that gear is sold.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

am going back and forth with the in wall thing.Question.. I hooked up some 1 inch tweeters to my existing midrange and there his a hiss. Is there any simple solution to remove it.??


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

rac126 said:


> am going back and forth with the in wall thing.Question.. I hooked up some 1 inch tweeters to my existing midrange and there his a hiss. Is there any simple solution to remove it.??


Simple, yes. Unplug the tweeter . The correct answer is to source where the noise is coming from. It could be from whatever is plugged into the Logitech system or it could be Logitech's own internal amp that's doing it. It could also be coming from the wiring, but if it's a hiss and not a hum, that's not likely.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

Its probably from the amp then because its a mild hiss...no hum


----------

